# Bataleon? Never heard of them.



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey,

I'm from Europa and just as Never Summer is not so well known here, Bataleon might be not as known in the United States as it is here. Here it's a very well-known company which makes great boards. They are famous about their Triple-Base Technology, you can find a lot about that at their website. Many people think it works great...

The Airobic vs the Evil Twin:

Airobic is more flexible than the ET, but they're both really suitable for jibbing around. The ET is just a bit stiffer for more all-mountain riding, but both are real freestyleboards.

And the ET is a bit more expensive, so it has more technical features and a better base material etc...

I think for you the ET is the best choice because it's better to ride at the mountain too!

Ps. I just saw Bataleon is from Holland, so that might be the reason that I'm that well known with the company. But I can tell you many people have positive experience with the boards!


----------



## yimingration (Sep 30, 2009)

I vouch for Bataleon, and i think Trip8Sol does as well  I know TBT is not for everyone, but i love it. I personally own a Goliath and it rides very well.


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

Bataleon is actually Norwegian, the boards are made in Austria.

I also have the Bataleon Goliath '11 model and I love it.

If you have a friend's board you could borrow, or locate a shop where you could demo a board, go for it! But bear in mind, it is quite different than your normal board, so it will feel weird at first. Give it 3-4 runs and see if you like it.

There is a small writeup on the TBT technology here: The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Base Technologies Explained


----------



## MSH (Feb 6, 2010)

Bataleon rocks :thumbsup:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

bataleons are cool sauce. airobic is a complete noodle though, not practical for many uses outside of the park imo.


----------



## Boosted7 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have the new ET and it's the most fun I've ever had on a board so far. I prefer it to my NS SL.


----------



## quadcrazy (Jan 7, 2011)

Boosted7 said:


> I have the new ET and it's the most fun I've ever had on a board so far. I prefer it to my NS SL.


Really? The NS SL is actually one of the boards I am looking at as well. How do you spend most of your time? Do you do any jumps and jibs? I'm really curious as to how well these boards hold up not only on jumps but jibs as well.


----------



## Boosted7 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have the ET in a 154 and it's my freestyle-messing-around-the-mountain board. I usually take it out when I want to cruise around and do flatland tricks, etc. It's still got the stability to bomb down the mountain when need be. I don't really spend my time in the park, but it can handle jumps no problem.

The SL's a 158, so it's more of my all mountain board. It's more stable than the ET and has a lot more damping.

Honestly, either choice would be good. I prefer the TBT that's all.


----------



## quadcrazy (Jan 7, 2011)

Boosted7 said:


> I have the ET in a 154 and it's my freestyle-messing-around-the-mountain board. I usually take it out when I want to cruise around and do flatland tricks, etc. It's still got the stability to bomb down the mountain when need be. I don't really spend my time in the park, but it can handle jumps no problem.
> 
> The SL's a 158, so it's more of my all mountain board. It's more stable than the ET and has a lot more damping.
> 
> Honestly, either choice would be good. I prefer the TBT that's all.


Would you say the ET is more flexible than the SL?


----------



## Boosted7 (Jan 13, 2010)

The ET is slightly more flexible I would say.

The SL is definitely heavier than the ET, and seems more solid with the damping to plow through the choppier stuff.


----------



## Nixon (Oct 10, 2010)

inb4triple


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Nixon said:


> inb4triple


:laugh:

Bataleons are so much fun, that's for sure. The ET def seems more suited for what you want. Since I've owned both, I'd say the flex is very similar to the SL, but the ET is more poppy for jumps and not as heavy as the SL. Yeah for it!


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

I ordered the Evil Twin 154 a few days ago, can't wait to try it out. I plan on doing some park riding, while messing around the whole mountain. It felt like the right choice for me.


----------



## quadcrazy (Jan 7, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Bataleons are so much fun, that's for sure. The ET def seems more suited for what you want. Since I've owned both, I'd say the flex is very similar to the SL, but the ET is more poppy for jumps and not as heavy as the SL. Yeah for it!


Hows the ET for jibbing though?


----------



## doylerules (Nov 19, 2010)

I ride one too (undisputed) i have nothing bad to say about it at all..Bataleon is life changing.

/thread!


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Another vote for Bataleon. I have last years ET and it is definitely a fun board. It really isn't the best for bombing down the mountain as it is a little on the soft side, but it does do well in the park and carving.


----------



## pedrodla (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm looking for buying a Evil Twin aswell! Another boards that got my attention are the Omatic with BS Tech (anyone had experience with this tech?) and the NS Evo, that seems the best rocker/camber board for all mountain/park focused. Looks like Nitro has something similar too, their Gulwing camber. Any thoughts?


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

are bataleons with TBT also reverse cambered?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

quadcrazy said:


> Hows the ET for jibbing though?


ET kills it, although the Fun Kink/Airobic are noodlier.


----------



## pedrodla (Jan 21, 2011)

ClevelandSB said:


> are bataleons with TBT also reverse cambered?


Definitely not.. All Bataleon boards are regular Camber.. 

And actually they don't like rockers.. See for yourself what is TBT:

YouTube - TRIPLE BASE TECHNOLOGY complete video

cheers!


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> ET kills it, although the Fun Kink/Airobic are noodlier.


Do they carry a freestyle board that you can use with a US12 size boot? I am using a Goliath W board right now, but I would love to use a shorter board for park and I couldn't see myself righting other than Bataleon by now.


----------



## dano twoface (Jan 9, 2011)

Bataleon is actually based out of Amsterdam

Bataleon only uses Triple Base Technology
no rocker
no reversing
no bananas
no spoons
no flying V's

TBT

the goliath for 2011-2012 will come in more WIDE sizes
157 W
160 W
163 W

stay tuned.............lots of great stuff coming down the pipe


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

dano twoface said:


> Bataleon is actually based out of Amsterdam
> 
> Bataleon only uses Triple Base Technology
> no rocker
> ...


Oh ok. Sounds cool, but what if I wanted a slightly more freestyle oriented board in a wide size? Is that something that might show up with next years line?


----------



## dano twoface (Jan 9, 2011)

try the WHATEVER in a 158W
it is softer than the Goliath and stiffer than the FUN KINK

awesome LAVA lamp kind of graphic too


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

dano twoface said:


> try the WHATEVER in a 158W
> it is softer than the Goliath and stiffer than the FUN KINK
> 
> awesome LAVA lamp kind of graphic too


I guess this is from the next years line, I have only been able to find two pics from ISPO, do you have some more info than that? Because it sounds like it would be perfect for my needs.

Thanks a lot for the help so far!


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

Next years lineup!

http://burritoandsnowsblahblahblahg.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/bat-1.jpg
http://burritoandsnowsblahblahblahg.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/bat-2.jpg
http://burritoandsnowsblahblahblahg.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/bat-4.jpg
http://burritoandsnowsblahblahblahg.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/bat-5.jpg
http://burritoandsnowsblahblahblahg.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/bat-32.jpg

Courtesy of:
www.burritoandsnow.com


----------



## pedrodla (Jan 21, 2011)

Biornus said:


> Next years lineup!
> 
> http://burritoandsnowsblahblahblahg.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/bat-1.jpg
> http://burritoandsnowsblahblahblahg.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/bat-2.jpg
> ...


Sick!

Does anyone know why they have this differente nose/tail ?? I mean, they are less rounded and different from most of the other snowboards..

And is there any big differente in any model? Any board got sintered base, different flex pattern, carbon.. ??

Cheers!


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

pedrodla said:


> Sick!
> 
> Does anyone know why they have this differente nose/tail ?? I mean, they are less rounded and different from most of the other snowboards..
> 
> ...


I have no idea on what the benefits of the blunt nose are, but I know that the new Disaster board got TBT all the way under the bindings, plus it's the softest board yet in their lineup.

As stated earlier in this thread, the new Whatever board comes in a wide variant, so that is probably going to be my new freestyle board. Going to wait for more details though.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

the blunt nose is making a big comeback over lots of lines this season. Taking even a little bit of area of the nose and tail gives less swing weight and IMO makes for better (more stable) presses. Part of the blunt tip resurgence could be traced to the ability of non cambered bases to float easier in powder thus allowing board designers to go back to chopping off the nose and tail as they did in the early 90s. Some of it may be purely an aesthetic trend. The Bataleons blunts pale in comparison to some of the t9 blunts .. i havent put up the t9 post yet but ill post that pic here for you to get a sneak peek .....


----------



## xB01S0NxBARRYx (Jan 17, 2011)

Biornus said:


> Next years lineup!
> 
> http://burritoandsnowsblahblahblahg.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/bat-1.jpg
> http://burritoandsnowsblahblahblahg.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/bat-2.jpg
> ...


In the third link what model bataleon board is the black board with the green hand and the black board with the mouth w/ blue tongue?


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

xB01S0NxBARRYx said:


> In the third link what model bataleon board is the black board with the green hand and the black board with the mouth w/ blue tongue?


Fun.kink and Goliath

---

Thanks for clearing it up BurritosandSnow


----------



## xB01S0NxBARRYx (Jan 17, 2011)

I really hope that they extend their size range. Me being 5ft 2", I wish that all bataleon boards came in 147


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

xB01S0NxBARRYx said:


> I really hope that they extend their size range. Me being 5ft 2", I wish that all bataleon boards came in 147


same here, I only weigh 140lbs so most of their all mountain boards are too big for me.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

If you just go to the site the post has some info on each board as well as their names


----------



## xB01S0NxBARRYx (Jan 17, 2011)

burritosandsnow said:


> If you just go to the site the post has some info on each board as well as their names


im looking for board lengths. I don't see them on that site


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

the destroyer is a 151 and thats the only size ive seen it in so far .. the other two new ones didnt have more than one size at the show so I dont know all their sizes ... for the other established boards you can check their current site for sizing ... I didnt get around to the Bataleon booth until very late in the show and they were low on "books" which are the price catalogs they give the buyers for next years line so since Im not a buyer I didnt take a book


----------



## pedrodla (Jan 21, 2011)

crazyface said:


> same here, I only weigh 140lbs so most of their all mountain boards are too big for me.


You can ride some of their boards. 

Check out their model sizes here:

2010-2011 BOARD RANGE | BATALEON SNOWBOARDS | Triple Base Tech, the best thing to happen to snowboards since edges.

You can even go for a women snowboard I guess, just don't know if it would bring you any disadvantage besides the more flexible pattern...

PS: Does anybody know information about Lobster Snowboards? The new Helgasons brother snowboard company. They will come out in Fall 2011 ? Any information about their prices/models?

Cheers!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

the only model Ive seen is a basic black with the lobster logo on the top and bottom sheets .. they are made by Bataleon and have TBT .. other than that I have no news .. the one board was just off to the side at the Bataleon booth not really even being properly displayed


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

pedrodla said:


> You can ride some of their boards.
> 
> Check out their model sizes here:
> 
> ...


I have last years ET and really like it, but I want something stiffer with a setback stance for free riding and none of their stiffer all mountain boards come in a size that fits me


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

pedrodla said:


> Does anybody know information about Lobster Snowboards? The new Helgasons brother snowboard company. They will come out in Fall 2011 ? Any information about their prices/models?
> 
> Cheers!


heres the pic I snapped of the Lobster Board they had ... and they gave me a free lobster tee too lol


----------



## dano twoface (Jan 9, 2011)

here are some answers to your questions:
the reason for the blunt noses:it stands out on the retail floor, the TBT does come all the way to the nose, the nose is shallower than last years models
the disaster is a FULL jib board, total noodle and comes in sizes 148,151,153,156
we now have boards at the 148 coming in disaster, airobic,fun kink

the lobster boards will be very LIMITED. the helgason brothers were riding TBT and LOVE it so much that they approached Bataleon to make their boards. Bataleon partnered with them as they saw a great opportunity to promote the benefits of TBT.

you want TBT? call your local shop and tell them you want it, they can contact the rep and get demo boards
try it and you will say YEAH FOR IT!!!!


----------



## dano twoface (Jan 9, 2011)

the LOBSTER boards will be available in the FALL of 2011
pricing i am not sure what that will be
i believe there are 3 models available

more info to come


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

Also stoked on TBT and Bataleon! My Goliath does it all (jumps, spins, bombs, trees, pow, carve, etc...). Having sasquatch feet, I do wish they offered more boards in WIDE. I would really like to try the ET, and the graphics on the limited Batazion are so SICK!


----------



## xB01S0NxBARRYx (Jan 17, 2011)

dano twoface said:


> here are some answers to your questions:
> the reason for the blunt noses:it stands out on the retail floor, the TBT does come all the way to the nose, the nose is shallower than last years models
> the disaster is a FULL jib board, total noodle and comes in sizes 148,151,153,156
> we now have boards at the 148 coming in disaster, airobic,fun kink
> ...


hey dano, will they have boards like the goliath, evil twin and evil twin classic in smaller sizes like 147? I wish bataleon would have small sizes on all their boards so I could see what is best for me. I had having to pick from whats in my size as opposed to what board is right for my style


----------



## dano twoface (Jan 9, 2011)

SIZING WILL BE AS FOLLOWS
evil twin 149,52,54,56w,57,59w
fun kink 48,51,54,57,60
whatever 50,53,56,58w,59
goliath 50,53,56,57w,58,60w,61,63w


----------



## xB01S0NxBARRYx (Jan 17, 2011)

dano twoface said:


> SIZING WILL BE AS FOLLOWS
> evil twin 149,52,54,56w,57,59w
> fun kink 48,51,54,57,60
> whatever 50,53,56,58w,59
> goliath 50,53,56,57w,58,60w,61,63w


thanks dano, i think i will be picking up a goliath


----------



## dano twoface (Jan 9, 2011)

another one added to the CULT
you will love it and will start preaching TBT!!!!!
enjoy and YEAH FOR IT


----------



## NeXiLe (Jan 28, 2011)

Rather than start a new thread, I'll go slightly off topic here and ask can anyone tell me what board this is?

















And is it worth $250 new? The guy selling it just won it I guess so I suppose he's probably less knowledgeable than me even. Any idea what size it might be or would I have to give him a call?


----------



## dano twoface (Jan 9, 2011)

all the info should be on that card on the base of the board
i think it is the fun kink
the board is still in the wrapping so you know it is new and never been used.
price i would say is great, but i am based in Canada so not too familiar with US pricing


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

NeXiLe said:


> Rather than start a new thread, I'll go slightly off topic here and ask can anyone tell me what board this is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats last years model. 2010 fun kink usa edition. 250 new for last years board hmm....id say its slightly overpriced? not sure, but its def the fun kink usa from 2010.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

That's a great deal on a brand new Funk Kink USA, a limited edition graphic version of the Fun Kink from last season. Swoop on it!


----------

